# Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very friendly



## FORRUGER

LINK - MERCER COUNTY SHELTER PETFINDER SITE 

EXTRA URGENT!!!
I received a call from Lisa at the Mercer County Shelter this evening with a plea for help for this young dog. Lisa estimates him to be around 8 mos old and she said he's a really nice boy, good with people and has had no problems being with other dogs at the shelter.His time is up and he was on the list to be PTS today (May 13th) and she asked if he could please be held over another day. HE WILL BE PTS TOMORROW, THURSDAY 5/14. Please, is there anyone who can help him??? I don't think these pictures probably do him justice... she said he was a pretty boy. I'm available tomorrow afternoon to help to pull him if needed and am willing to offer a week's board for him. IF anyone can help him please contact Lisa at Mercer County shelter as early as possible tomorrow. I have her cell phone number which I can give out if anyone needs it ....


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

here is one of those dogs that is a shelter favorite. they are always SO special. i'm sure the picture does him no justice at all. and there is so little time.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## Zisso

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Today is his last day! Any news?


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

back to the top!


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Bump

this makes me sick. why is it his last day.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

The shelter said he came in on May 5th as a stray and they are full. She said they won't hold him over after today... she would like to but that's not within her control.


----------



## brt

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

A shelter favorite with pull help and even a weeks board offered! Hope someone has room for this young boy before it's too late.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*



> Originally Posted By: brtA shelter favorite with pull help and even a weeks board offered! Hope someone has room for this young boy before it's too late.


Can't someone help get this boy out before it's too late?????


_*PLEASE*_?????????????????????


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

BUMP


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

He looks like he is 8 years old not 8 months old.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

I know.. he looks a little greyish in the muzzle, but Lisa said he was young and estimated him to be around 8 mos..... I haven't seen him in person but camera flashes can cause reflections like that on his black muzzle hair I'm just passing on what she said and I don't think she would grossly over estimate his age... Probably guessing he was less than a year of age would be a broader range.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

It's 11am...only a few hours left


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

I don't understand if they have this offer pull help and a weeks board, what is the hold up? I am knew to this are they waiting for a rescue to get hiom from the boarding kennel?


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI don't understand if they have this offer pull help and a weeks board, what is the hold up? I am knew to this are they waiting for a rescue to get hiom from the boarding kennel?


I'm the person who offered to help pull and offered the weeks board... I"m not a rescue..just a volunteer in this area who posts and am available to help pull them from shelters in this area. I can't get him out of the shelter without a rescue or a place for him to be going to once he is out. I have no means to find him a home once he is out of the shelter and can't afford to provided unlimited private boarding or vetting for him unfortunately. I try to help with a number of dogs in this area and have limited resources to do this with. I wish I could support and vet a lot of them, but realistically, I can't. and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Could we get him to North Carolina? Do you really think hes 8 mos. old?


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

If you think you might be able to help him please give Lisa a call at the Mercer Shelter. I'll pm you to give you her cell phone number which she can be easily reached at.

I wish I could run over to the shelter and get a few more pictures of him to post but am a ways (45miles) from there so that's not possible. I could go pull him later this afternoon though and get more pictures then.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

FORRUGER 

So the answer is yes, you are waiting for a Rescue to take your offer and help you out. I understand now. 

Thank Thank so much for what ever help you can do.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

I hope it is not to late!


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

any news?


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

















Here's a couple more pictures. The shelter mgr who I talked with said he was listed as 1 to 3 yrs of age on his run sheet, and he was an owner turn in from a lady who had cancer and could no longer care for him. I don't know why there is such a variance in the age range since he was an owner turn in, but she may not have owned him for very long?? or possible her family brought him in and didn't know his exact age. He's a very pleasant dog... seeking attention and has a happy go lucky attitude. He was in the run with another dog so obviously 'plays well with others'
I couldn't go off and leave him since they were euthanizing this evening(they are overflowing with dogs) so I asked to have him sent to the boarding kennel and will sponser his stay for two weeks to give him a chance to find a home. He's still under under the shelters' supervision and available for adoption thru them. I also had him started on some meds for his kc... sneezy, runny nose, but he feels well and is very active. So please keep him on the urgent posting as he's not 'saved' and just in the kennel so he wouldn't get pts this evening. He's a very pleasant dog.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

YEA!!! Thank You Forruger for you efforts, Need Rescue to help please. now.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

It's hard to go off and leave a dog like this in the shelter knowing it's his last day.... So hoping someone will want to help him out and find him a new home


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Thank you Forruger. 

Is there anyway to get him to NC like Myoung asked? Does White Paws have a transport from there with the pups?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

thank you for your leap of faith forruger.


----------



## Karin

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

Thank you for helping this sweet boy, Forruger. I hope he can find a home soon. He sounds like such a good dog.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

So, he still needs a home or rescue, right?


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

YES!! He's was moved into boarding just to keep him from being pts so the shelter could have his run to put new ones in.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

Please RESCUE help Forruger!!!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

bump...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

this guy's life has been saved by forruger getting him to boarding, now someone needs to step up with either a rescue commitment or direct adoption situation to help both the dog and forruger.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*


----------



## Jax08

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS*

Please keep this boy in mind for anyone with the ability to rescue him. He's still adoptable thru the Mercer Humane Society in Princeton and will need someplace to go before his two weeks is up in the kennel. Though he was posted on the shelter's petfinder site, he was overlooked being posted on the rescue board until the day before he was to be pts. The shelter said he was an owner turn in because his owner had cancer and was unable to care for him. I'll see him later in the week when I go to the kennels and will try to get a short video of him to post. He's a very happy go lucky dog. Can someone find it in their heart to help him get placed in a new loving home?


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Back to the top!


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Up you go!


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Rescue Peeps where are you?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

he would make someone a wonderful companion. please don't forget about him.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

bump


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Up you go!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*
















More pictures. . . His kennel cough is almost cleared up. He's such a happy go lucky dog, full of play, and doesn't seem much more than probably 2 years old. 

Here's a VERY short video of him... he's really happy to be out of his kennel... PHOTOBUCKET LINK: VIDEO MERCER CO. GSD 857


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

He's gorgeous. Is anyone working on finding him a place to go?


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

shelter#857 this sweet boy had no time left at the shelter so a good samaritan paid some boarding for him to get another chance for a new forever home. he needs to get to his place! to inquire contact: [email protected] 

URGENT


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*



> Originally Posted By: dogsavershelter#857 this sweet boy had no time left at the shelter so a good samaritan paid some boarding for him to get another chance for a new forever home. he needs to get to his place! to inquire contact: [email protected]
> 
> URGENT


bump


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Another bump for handsome.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

He's just so handsome. Wish I was able to add him to the family.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*



> Originally Posted By: Renoman
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: dogsavershelter#857 this sweet boy had no time left at the shelter so a good samaritan paid some boarding for him to get another chance for a new forever home. he needs to get to his place! to inquire contact: [email protected]
> 
> URGENT
> 
> 
> 
> bump
Click to expand...

bump


----------



## Hilary

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

BUMP for this handsome boy.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Poor boy. He's so cute. Please someone help him! He's friendly with people AND dogs!


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

The better photos really make him look good.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Lisa from the Mercer Co Shelter said the private adoption fee would be $65 which includes neutering, rabies and I think parvo/combo. That sounds like a pretty good deal... No pull fee for 501c3 rescues but the rescues are responsible for their own neutering/vetting etc.


----------



## Hilary

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump for this handsome boy


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: Princeton, WV - #857, M 1-3yr, B/T, Very frien*

Bump....







please ....


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

I am contacting Pat about this boy.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Thanks Mark! I just watched the video of him, and he looks so sweet and special!


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

I just talked to Lisa from Mercer County and have committed to this boy.


----------



## Renoman

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

WooHOOOOO!!! Thank you.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

THANK YOU so much Mark...he's such a sweet happy boy with a lot of love to give to someone...


----------



## Karin

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Wonderful news! Thank you, Mark!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-8 MO B&T M.-VERY URGENT-5/14 PTS DATE*

Thank you!!


----------

